# USA PCC processing time



## MAS1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello All:

The FBI is telling me that the current PCC processing time is 13 weeks! Is this accurate? What has other's recent experience been?

Thanks!


----------



## MAS1 (Mar 9, 2010)

*FBI criminal record check?*

Has anyone had an FBI criminal record check performed in the USA recently? I can't believe I'm the only one going through this now...

MAS1



MAS1 said:


> Hello All:
> 
> The FBI is telling me that the current PCC processing time is 13 weeks! Is this accurate? What has other's recent experience been?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

MAS1 said:


> Has anyone had an FBI criminal record check performed in the USA recently? I can't believe I'm the only one going through this now...
> 
> MAS1


I am about to get mine done. I heard that it is 8-12 weeks processing time. If you have a deadline, then you can request a 'due by' date on the form, and they may process it quicker if you have a good reason.

From what I can tell, we also have to have Ink-rolled fingerprints, and cannot do livescan, is that correct?


----------



## MAS1 (Mar 9, 2010)

*FBI CJIS customer service*

Hello matjones,

Since the FBI criminal record check is the last document I need to finalize my visa application, I contacted the FBI CJIS customer service desk to inquire about the processing time and they said it is currently 13 weeks. I did ask to have my request expedited when I submitted it but because of the backlog they are no longer expediting any requests no matter the reason. Yes... They require ink-rolled fingerprints. The card can be downloaded from the FBI CJIS web site or you can pay to have it done at a local police station.

I just couldn't believe that the processing time is so long now when it was only taking 4 weeks at the end of last year. I was hoping to hear that people are actually getting them faster but it doesn't look to be the case. I've already been waiting about 6 weeks so it looks like another 2 months before I can get the letter stating that I have no criminal record to my CO. Very frustrating...

MAS1



matjones said:


> I am about to get mine done. I heard that it is 8-12 weeks processing time. If you have a deadline, then you can request a 'due by' date on the form, and they may process it quicker if you have a good reason.
> 
> From what I can tell, we also have to have Ink-rolled fingerprints, and cannot do livescan, is that correct?


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

*Kuwait Pcc*



MAS1 said:


> Hello matjones,
> 
> Since the FBI criminal record check is the last document I need to finalize my visa application, I contacted the FBI CJIS customer service desk to inquire about the processing time and they said it is currently 13 weeks. I did ask to have my request expedited when I submitted it but because of the backlog they are no longer expediting any requests no matter the reason. Yes... They require ink-rolled fingerprints. The card can be downloaded from the FBI CJIS web site or you can pay to have it done at a local police station.
> 
> ...



I have applied for my kuwat pcc and it is about 13 weeks now and still no sign of the pcc. they follow the same process like the Americans. I dont even know when it come. they say Saudi pcctakes 6 months. this is for your info only.


----------

